# Your favorite library purchase this last year?



## nas (Oct 21, 2017)

I thought it would be interesting to share what your favorite purchase was this last year. 

If you can only list one, what would it be?

I've made a few purchases this year but I'm amazed at *Spitfire's London Contemporary Orchestra Strings*. It's such an inspiring and unpredictable library. I never know what's coming next and the more I experiment with it, the more I seem to unlock it's magic. Really a fun and creative tool.

What about you? What new library purchase has been inspiring you lately?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 21, 2017)

The most fun was Blue Street Brass, which I got on intro for $ 49.00 IIRC, closely followed by Berlin WW's


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 21, 2017)

Wow this is hard. I loved Rhodope 2. Just a great interface and flexible. Great sound. The Musical Sampling stuff is pretty awesome too. I would have to think about this one for sure.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 21, 2017)

The vocal codex for Era II


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 21, 2017)

Berlin Inspire. Yum.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Oct 21, 2017)

Berlin Woodwinds main, Exp A, B, C, Berlin Inspire, Orchestral String Runs. I really got into Orchestra Tools.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 21, 2017)

My not-strictly-a-library but still it was "your fault VI-c" winner from the last year is Diva.
Head smackingly good


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 22, 2017)

I bought a lot of stuff this year but the Spitfire Evo bundle was at the top. Equally impressive was Audio Imperia's Trailer Guitars 2. So much fun! Currently enjoying the new Hans Zimmer Percussion. It sounds freakin' amazing.


----------



## syrinx (Oct 22, 2017)

My first thought was Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions because of how easy it can be to use and I’ve been longing for good samples for contemporary gradual changes like ”senza vib to vib”, etc. Not perfect of course due to the fixed lengths but it fills a hole for me (I’m probably not using it the way intended, like for layering on trailer music or something). 

But when I think about it, CSS is probably the winner here. I keep realising it sounds better than my other string libraries.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Oct 22, 2017)

Olafur's Arnalds Composer Toolkit


----------



## syrinx (Oct 22, 2017)

Ultraxenon said:


> Olafur's Arnalds Composer Toolkit


Was thinking of buying this and/or the Olafur Arnalds Evolutions! Do you happen to have both?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Oct 22, 2017)

syrinx said:


> Was thinking of buying this and/or the Olafur Arnalds Evolutions! Do you happen to have both?


No, i just have the composer toolkit and it is amazing . I also thought about the Evo, but i also have Tundra and it also got some Evo


----------



## syrinx (Oct 22, 2017)

Ultraxenon said:


> No, i just have the composer toolkit and it is amazing . I also thought about the Evo, but i also have Tundra and it also got some Evo



Would you say you get a lot of use out of them, or more for special occasions?


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 22, 2017)

Ok I think I have narrowed it down. Ancient Era Persia. What a great release. The others I listed are awesome, but this library carries so much.


----------



## aelwyn (Oct 22, 2017)

Embertone's Joshua Bell Violin, no question.

I already had Orchestral Tools Nocturne Violin (which is bad) and Chris Hein Solo Violin (which is good), and didn't really need another one... but I was compelled by the demos for JB Violin and I'm glad I got it. I don't think I've ever had as much fun even just noodling around with a VI — and still managing to get really beautiful results out of the box.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 22, 2017)

I bought three (only!?) new libraries this year and I think they are all excellent:
VSL Synchron Percussion I, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, Performance Samples Oceania

If I had to pick just one I think I'd go with Synchron Percussion because it's so versatile and flexible.


----------



## stfciu (Oct 22, 2017)

I cannot pick one as this was my favourite year for VI purchasing. 
Hands down Sound Dust's Infundibulum#1 and In Session Audio's Fluid Harmonics (order relative to time of purchase. These are brigning your creativity to another level. I am so happy I encountered it. Must say the deepness of mangling with these libraries gives you a lot of time spent on personal happiness  Mostly recommended!

Br Sebastian


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2017)

Really depends on what your looking for.

The OA Evo's are a bit on the colder/harder side and not quite as intimate for a quartet than I had hoped but very useful still.

OA Tookit is a bit of a mixed bag, there are some beautiful treated Juno sounds that hold up well for different styles and the star of the library is the Piano which is warm and rich but on the mellow side with lots of artistical signature treatment. I do wish There was more PS3100 based sound design other than a few tempo locked patches, but I can understand why OA wanted to keep that one to himself.

My favorite library of the year hands down, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings



syrinx said:


> Was thinking of buying this and/or the Olafur Arnalds Evolutions! Do you happen to have both?


----------



## ism (Oct 22, 2017)

Spitfire Tundra - Sure, there's an argument that spitfire uses "game changing" too much in their marketing. But there's an argument that with libraries like this you can ever really use the phrase too much?

Emberton Josuha Bell. Which, seemingly defying all logic, is even better when you actually play it than it looks in the marketing. How this is possible is completely beyond me. In the interest of truth in marketing, maybe Embertone should think about using the phrase "game changing" more.


Ok, dramatizing a bit, but hard to describe just how much I love these instruments. (Not to mention Olafur Evo, Olafur piano and I could probably go on for a while).


----------



## wst3 (Oct 22, 2017)

not to diminish the value of some of the newest libraries, but hands down my favorite purchase this year (and it is recent, so that is a factor) is the Townsend Labs Sphere L22. This is one amazing microphone!


----------



## Mornats (Oct 22, 2017)

Another one for Joshua Bell violin. Stunning in the demos and as ism says, better when you play it.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 22, 2017)

Loving Laboratory Audio Strikeforce at the minute. And Spitfire Symphonic Strings! Couldn’t decide on a favourite.


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 22, 2017)

Impact's Straight Ahead Jazz Horns. Closed the biggest hole in my arsenal.


----------



## Sami (Oct 22, 2017)

ism said:


> Spitfire Tundra - Sure, there's an argument that spitfire uses "game changing" too much in their marketing. But there's an argument that with libraries like this you can ever really use the phrase too much?
> 
> Emberton Josuha Bell. Which, seemingly defying all logic, is even better when you actually play it than it looks in the marketing. How this is possible is completely beyond me. In the interest of truth in marketing, maybe Embertone should think about using the phrase "game changing" more.
> 
> ...


Definitely Tundra for me, some of the samples make my hairs stand up. In all honesty, I could probably write 90% of what I am writing with Albion One, Tundra and a few auxiliaries...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Oct 22, 2017)

CSS & CSSS
Fluid shorts from jb

And hopefully by the end of this year CSB


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 22, 2017)

A toss up between Sonuscore’s "The Orchestra" and SCS... lately I've been using Zebra2 a lot too and it would be in the top 2 or 3 but it's not a Library...


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 22, 2017)

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2017)

Cantebury Rhodes for me.
I immediately ran it through my Speaker Array to get a Satellite 88 pan.
Shocked at how it’s mono summed in pan mode which makes it a true sound design tool on top of a fantastically sampled Rhodes.
The imperfections of electro-mechanical instruments are tough to nail.
This was obviously no problem with this developer.

Another strong 2nd is Blue3 Hammond/Leslie emu.
The demo wasn’t as good as my hardware module, my DSP Phys Mod, or UVI B5.
Went back after hearing an update was released.
Now it’s in your face strong and has a Seperate Leslie Plug in I use on any ASIO signals.
Run my Orange Tree Guitars through it for a great Blackhole Sun sound.


----------



## VinRice (Oct 22, 2017)

Spitfire Chamber Strings and Berlin Woodwinds - pure class... and the Canterbury Rhodes is quite beautiful, I just wish I could do it justice.


----------



## shnootre (Oct 22, 2017)

I bought Spitfire Chamber Strings and Berlin Woodwinds (main and exp A) LAST year. This year, during the academic sale, I replaced both libraries in my template with VSL equivalents (chamber strings, and individual woods). I'm sure it's not a popular decision in these parts, but the superiority of Vienna Instruments Pro and the peculiarities of my setup and work needs has made this an absolute life saver. I bought a bunch of other VSL stuff and discovered they are clearly the best sample company for ME. An expensive learning process, but so be it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm really liking Embertone's _*Joshua Bell Violin*_ 
Also _*NOVO Strings*_, a very unique library.
_Spitfire's *HZPerc*_*.* 
CineSamples *CineHarps*, is another wonderful sounding Harps library.
_*NOVO Expansion Pack 01* Intimate Textures_


----------



## StillLife (Oct 22, 2017)

Up until march 2017, I only bought Komplete Ultimate updates and some occassional Toontrack. Since then I've bought:
LCO strings
Sunbird
Dustbundle
Simcock Felt
Enigma
Albion Tundra
Bernard Herrmann CT
Some Spitfire Labs stuff
Orange Tree Guitar bundle
Rosewood Grand
Canterbury Suitcase
Glassworks
Box of Tricks
Broken Wurli
Clav
Ep73 deconstructed
OT Pear bass
OT evolution Rick
Superior Drummer 3
And last but not least: Joshua Bell violin.

Crazy.
All these have found a place in my template, and I just can't pick one favorite.

From a keyboardist's perspective: Canterbury Suitcase.
From a wannabe guitarist's perspective:
Sunbird for strumming, OT bundle for solo.
From a wait a minute, is this possible?-perspective: Joshua Bell.
From a I need more than 24 hours a day-perspective: all Spitfire.
And I love the rest of 'm. I just have to stop buying now.


----------



## fiestared (Oct 23, 2017)

Embertone's Joshua Bell Violin and Novo from Heavyocity...


----------



## Jaap (Oct 23, 2017)

Without a doubt for me that is Ancient Era Persia and Metropolis Ark 2. Two really great awesome products that have found great great use!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 23, 2017)

For me

1st place: Fluffy Audio Rinascimento
2nd place: Fluffy Audio Dominus

Very Honourable mentions: CSSS, Joshua Bell V, Acoustic Samples B5 V2, Impact Soundworks Koron & Straight Ahead Jazz Horns, Indiginus Blue Street Brass & Resonator & Wurl-E, Strezov Rhodope 2.

(All of this and Black Friday hasn't even happened yet . I'll be adding Orange Tree Samples Evolution Hollowbody Blues and Rock Standard to this list. And maybe Emotional Violin and Viola - assuming they actually get released this year).

Tundra was last year for me otherwise it would have been no. 1


----------



## gregh (Oct 23, 2017)

Una Corda from NI is a wonderful piano
and
Virharmonic's Bohemian Violin and Cello for conventional instruments
plus 
Eduardo Tarilonte's Desert Winds


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 23, 2017)

My favorite purchase of the year is Heavyocity NOVO. Then Collision fx by Soundyeti. Great Soundesign vst. And of course Ethera soundscapes.


----------



## markleake (Oct 23, 2017)

*My best more recent purchase:* Waverunner Audio ML Brass: 2 French Horns
For just £5 I now have my new go-to horns patch. Obviously very limited for that price, but the library has great dynamics and such a wonderfully noble sound - warm and clear at the same time. I've immediately started using it all over the place. The occasional slightly off-key note just adds to it's charm.

*Most inspiration/value:* OT Berlin Inspire
Inspire was a very good buy for me, in that it encouraged me to get back into writing more music, mainly because it was so incredibly easy to use/set up, and sounds great for such a small footprint.

*Most used/best overall:* Spitfire's Symphonic Orchestra (SSS, SSB, SSW) + Percussion
These are easily my most used libraries now. It's only more recently that I've been using them in earnest (well... in my spare weekend time). They aren't perfect by any means, but man, they can really do some great stuff. I love the performance legato patches on the SSS strings. These libraries are now the core part of my (much) updated template.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 23, 2017)

You could probably


markleake said:


> *My best more recent purchase:*
> 
> *Most inspiration/value:*
> 
> *Most used/best overall:*



You might have guessed. All of the above goes to the* Bernard Herrmann Toolkit*, _HANDS DOWN_. I am a huge EW enthusiast, and that library goes SO well. I personally think it's the best thing SF ever did, and I own all the Albions, Evos, and SSStrings.

An eminently malleable library with terrific instrument combinations. LOVE that library, in fact it's my favorite by anybody, period (and yes, I'm an EW Hollywood die-hard from Hell).

I think a *Miklos Rozsa Toolkit* would be a winner for SF, personally. You love epics? As good as Zimmer undoubtedly is, he_ never_ wrote anything as epic as *Ben-Hur*, *El Cid*, or *Sodom and Gomorrah* _bay-beeeeeee_!


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Oct 23, 2017)

Metropolis Ark II. Great value and I've found it a truly inspiring tool.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 24, 2017)

Joshua Bell Violin. I was not expecting it to be that intelligent, not having to do lots of keyswitches, modulation or expression pedals. Great results immediately.


----------



## rdomain (Oct 24, 2017)

Sami said:


> Definitely Tundra for me, some of the samples make my hairs stand up. In all honesty, I could probably write 90% of what I am writing with Albion One, Tundra and a few auxiliaries...



I was thinking of getter Albion 2 to compliment Albion 1 but maybe I should go Tundra? I have a couple of the evos also (woodwinds, strings 2, OA and motion. 

Tundra is the go maybe?


----------



## markleake (Oct 24, 2017)

rdomain said:


> I was thinking of getter Albion 2 to compliment Albion 1 but maybe I should go Tundra? I have a couple of the evos also (woodwinds, strings 2, OA and motion.
> 
> Tundra is the go maybe?


Both are great. Tundra has more content and coverage of the orchestra, and is a much larger orchestra in size playing fairly soft beautiful styles. Loegria has much smaller orchestral sections and with less content and coverage (really only the strings, brass and percussion are useful of the orchestral content), but covering the main techniques very well for slower pieces.


----------



## rdomain (Oct 24, 2017)

markleake said:


> Both are great. Tundra has more content and coverage of the orchestra, and is a much larger orchestra in size playing fairly soft beautiful styles. Loegria has much smaller orchestral sections and with less content and coverage (really only the strings, brass and percussion are useful of the orchestral content), but covering the main techniques very well for slower pieces.



Thanks for the info. I do mostly independent film so I never really get to hit full stride with an orchestra and I really enjoy the ambience of sound. I might go Tundra as that will compliment less traditional textures nicely I'm guessing and also play delicate passages. Is Tundra usable for standard composition type passages also? eg. various instruments playing different melodic parts slightly more traditionally?


----------



## markleake (Oct 24, 2017)

rdomain said:


> Thanks for the info. I do mostly independent film so I never really get to hit full stride with an orchestra and I really enjoy the ambience of sound. I might go Tundra as that will compliment less traditional textures nicely I'm guessing and also play delicate passages. Is Tundra usable for standard composition type passages also? eg. various instruments playing different melodic parts slightly more traditionally?


It is possible to an extent. Some of the main patches allow for that, but I would say it's better to use it mixed with other libraries for that use case. I find because of the way it is recorded there is a build up of the tonal character of the library that only allows you to go so far. The strings especially are big sections, so using them more traditionally as a whole section is going to be problematic.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 25, 2017)

To mirror the OP, the LCO spitfire library is very inspiring. Would also love to get hold of their Bernard Herrmann library too. Not necessarily a library, but the SonicCouture Novachord is a thing of beauty.


----------



## TimRideout (Oct 25, 2017)

A most interesting thread! I am noting many Spitfire purchases and it really behooves me to ask: what do people like about the Spitfire libraries? When bolstering my template and orchestral sounds (I'm a working composer for film and TV) I keep trying the Spitfire products (listening to their demos) but without fail, I *always* steer away from them, favoring products by 8Dio and Project Sam. I find the realism in the Spitfire demos just isn't there, whereas teh demos and features of 8DIO just completely blow my mind.

So I'm really curious to know why so many others favour these libraries - thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 25, 2017)

TimRideout said:


> A most interesting thread! I am noting many Spitfire purchases and it really behooves me to ask: what do people like about the Spitfire libraries? When bolstering my template and orchestral sounds (I'm a working composer for film and TV) I keep trying the Spitfire products (listening to their demos) but without fail, I *always* steer away from them, favoring products by 8Dio and Project Sam. I find the realism in the Spitfire demos just isn't there, whereas teh demos and features of 8DIO just completely blow my mind.
> 
> So I'm really curious to know why so many others favour these libraries - thanks for your thoughts!



Well, if you are looking for realism, I don't really think ANY sample library is going to get you especially close. As Mr. Zimmer said, there is no such thing as an orchestra at your fingertips, simply libraries that are realistic enough to make mock ups with.

However, if you want things as realistic as a sample library can get (amongst the Spitfire lot), look no further than the *Bernard Herrmann Toolkit*. Recorded dry (I think LCO was too, not sure because I don't own it), I've gotten terrific, "as realistic as yer gonna get for a mockup" results from that library time and again. It also works with other, fine and dry ensembles as *East West Hollywood*.

To be completely honest, I own the *8dio Adagio ("Anthology") bundle* and I've gotten far too synthy tones from those libraries more times than I can count. The viole and basses are good, but I wouldn't pick the violin ensembles over EW...no way. Not just the legato, but the round robin technology in Adagio tends to show its "unrealism", most especially in faster tempi. I'll use the abovementioned BHOT and/or EW before Adagio any time. The Adagio are mostly good for just that, mid to slow tempi pieces.

But that's just my experience, so of course take everything with a grain of salt, please.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 25, 2017)

I know what you mean, some of their online walkthrough demos don't really do the products justice, I've noticed they sound a bit synthetic yet I don't find that with the libraries. I have Albion and the LCO also a couple of the labs 'Free' libraries and they sound great.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 25, 2017)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> I know what you mean, some of their online walkthrough demos don't really do the products justice, I've noticed they sound a bit synthetic yet I don't find that with the libraries. I have Albion and the LCO also a couple of the labs 'Free' libraries and they sound great.



Well, I probably mentioned this before, but when it comes to the Albions (I own them all), it's best to use those together in a _single project consisting entirely of those libraries_. The reason is because the room sound is so pronounced (and when you move the slider more to the close mics, often the sound suffers, at least in my experience). They can be monumentally hard (I've found impossible many times) to get them to sit in the mix with other libraries.

If you do a mockup featuring _just_ the Albions you'll have a good, moderately realistic (though inherently smoothed out) sound. Other than that...I really wouldn't recommend giving a director/producer a final mockup with the Albions mixed with other sample libraries besides Spitfire (and even some of the other libraries within that paradigm besides Albion), because it's going to sound clumsy.

But that's just my experience. And btw, Albion IV can at times be the exception to the above, some of the patches work quite well with other libraries (perhaps because it's such a weird-in-a-good-way set of samples in the first place).


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 25, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> look no further than the *Bernard Herrmann Toolkit*. Recorded dry (I think LCO was too, not sure because I don't own it), I've gotten terrific, "as realistic as yer gonna get for a mockup" results from that library time and again.




I've been coveting that library and as a big BH fan am chomping at the bit to get my hands on it


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 25, 2017)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> I've been coveting that library and as a big BH fan am chomping at the bit to get my hands on it



I'm obviously (wildly) biased, but I feel the Toolkit's dry-ness should be a flagship feature of their future libraries. I'm not buying any more of their baked in stuff...it's just too much trouble working it into the mix.


----------



## TimRideout (Oct 31, 2017)

Interesting!

I don't think that's up for debate - the fact that a real orchestra is the ultimate realism 

But I have never had the experience you describe - the round robins of the Adagio series feel like they never come "round..." And i just can't find a Spitfire demo anywhere that makes me go WOW, like this one:



or this:
 

I mean, it's just the dude playing the Legato patch on a controller and to me it sounds like a real ensemble thru and thru... Show me a Spitfire demo that makes me go WOW. Seriously - I havent found one yet...





Darren Durann said:


> Well, if you are looking for realism, I don't really think ANY sample library is going to get you especially close. As Mr. Zimmer said, there is no such thing as an orchestra at your fingertips, simply libraries that are realistic enough to make mock ups with.
> 
> However, if you want things as realistic as a sample library can get (amongst the Spitfire lot), look no further than the *Bernard Herrmann Toolkit*. Recorded dry (I think LCO was too, not sure because I don't own it), I've gotten terrific, "as realistic as yer gonna get for a mockup" results from that library time and again. It also works with other, fine and dry ensembles as *East West Hollywood*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darren Durann (Nov 1, 2017)

TimRideout said:


> I mean, it's just the dude playing the Legato patch on a controller and to me it sounds like a real ensemble thru and thru... Show me a Spitfire demo that makes me go WOW. Seriously - I havent found one yet...



Hey, if you're not thrilled then you're not thrilled. Not a problem, more power to ya.


----------



## Pschelfh (Nov 1, 2017)

I bought quite some excellent sounding libs this year (Klavier Red, The Orchestra, Chamber Orchestra 2, Trailer Guitars 2, The Forge, Shreddage 2, Posthuman, Trailer Xpressions, Strezov Oracle and lots of stuff from In Session Audio, Output and UVI), but Heavyocity NOVO wowed me the most.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 1, 2017)

The next one is always the favorite. Looking for the Sonokinetic film noir one next and hoping its going to be what I imagine.


----------



## Darren Durann (Nov 1, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> The next one is always the favorite. Looking for the Sonokinetic film noir one next and hoping its going to be what I imagine.



Whoa I didn't know about the film noir!!!

I keep thinking about my second favorite film composer, Miklos Rozsa...HELLS yes!!!


----------



## JohnnyBBad (Nov 1, 2017)

nas said:


> I thought it would be interesting to share what your favorite purchase was this last year.
> 
> If you can only list one, what would it be?
> 
> ...



Spitfire Albion V Tundra


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 1, 2017)

Pschelfh said:


> I bought quite some excellent sounding libs this year (Klavier Red, The Orchestra, Chamber Orchestra 2, Trailer Guitars 2, The Forge, Shreddage 2, Posthuman, Trailer Xpressions, Strezov Oracle and lots of stuff from In Session Audio, Output and UVI), but Heavyocity NOVO wowed me the most.



Yes Heavyocity NOVO. THE best. So deep.
And Soundyeti Collision fx. So hybrid !


----------



## ghandizilla (Nov 1, 2017)

Didn't buy a lot this year, spent a lot of time getting better controls over what I already have, but the best thing I encountered was BH Toolkit, because it seems inspirationnal and easy to mix and most of all : it has a "different " timbre. But didn't pull the trigger because I already own everything I need.


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2017)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> am chomping at the bit


----------



## ism (Nov 1, 2017)

TimRideout said:


> I find the realism in the Spitfire demos just isn't there, whereas teh demos and features of 8DIO just completely blow my mind..



I have most of the 8dio adagio, Anthology, agitito and quiet a few spitfire libs.

While 8dio is certainly capable of amazing sounds - especially a really sweeping ulta-romantic sound that isn't really what spitfire does - just a warning to be, lets say, cautious in how you interpret about adagio demos and videos.

I personally trust spitfire demos + walkthroughs + inaction videos and ultimately the quality of their libraries implicitly. A spitfire library is going to be fully realized and do pretty much what it says on the tin. 8dio ... well you can get wonderful sounds out of them, but moving from the world of those videos where everything sounds great all the time to actually working with the actual instruments ... not irredeemable, but far from the sonic paradise of the demo video. (That adagio solo violin demo is a particular sore point for me).

But it seems to me on this thread the real competitor to 8dio strings in terms of the specific romantic sweeping sound isn't spitfire so much as CSS, which is cheaper and less ambitious but, by all accounts, fully realized, easier to use, less infuriating. Wheres Spitfire strings (which I wish I had gone for over 8dio) have a different quality, and theres lot of subtly and texture that I guess it took me a bit longer to appreciate than the obvious grandeur of the 8dio romantic swells.

Anyway, the thread is about best purchases this year, so the 8dio strings might rate here due to their continuing end-of-life sale, I can't help feeling that the spitfire core orchestral libs will show up on this list for many more years, whereas Adagio and Agitato end-of-life product will be gone. A year from now, I would guess that the real question is how often will CSS vs Century strings appear on this list.

And then also Anthology - but Anthology jettisons a lot of the character of adagio + agitato even as it mitigates some of their more egregious flaws, its useful when Adagio patches are just too unruly or their interfaces just too inconsistent. But ultimately, it feels like an admission that their original vision exceeded their grasp, notwithstanding emphatic marketing copy to the contrary. This sums up how I feel about their videos - the show the moments where they reached that vision, which at their best are quite amazing. But when buying a library you really need to know where it fails also - and there's no equivalent of the Spitfire walkthroughs to make this transparent. But not to dismiss the ambition and passion of the Adagio concept - if they can fully realize in Century what they set out to in Adagio, I really look forward to reading this thread next year.

Actually, maybe an exception is the Adagio basses. It's fabulous, including the solo instrument. Here's a moment where Adagio concept feels like it is really is realized. There are moments of this realization through the Adagio/Agitato libraries, but the Bass is the only place I really feel it unequivocally realized, which bodes well for Century. So I'll add this to my best purchases of the year.

And maybe Adagietto for "best value of the year". Going from no strings to Adagietto strings for the sale price is unbeatable value.

Anthology at, say, 40% off? Maybe, but not as a primary string lib.

8dio strings are *almost* utterly brilliant. They have the seeds of utter brilliance, clearly enough to make great demos. It feels like it should have all been a best purchase of the year ... yet, not quite.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 1, 2017)

So far Toontracks Superior 3 probably is my favorite... but the year isn't over yet.


----------



## Darren Durann (Nov 1, 2017)

Saxer said:


> So far Toontracks Superior 3 probably is my favorite... but the year isn't over yet.



LOVE THIS. I've been with the Superiors since they were first released, I use it for all Rock (including even Black and Death Metal). It's awesome.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 1, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> Whoa I didn't know about the film noir!!!
> 
> I keep thinking about my second favorite film composer, Miklos Rozsa...HELLS yes!!!



I think I got that right. Or maybe I read it in a dream and then re-imagined it in reality. If you check the commercial announcements section and look for recent-ish Sonokinetic announcements, it may well be there. Based on what I got to do now, a film noir sections orchestral would be more than useful. Other useful libraries for the more solemn, serious sounding kind of drones are Tundra mixed in with some spicattos from Sonokinetic. Or you could just make up your own. That just spoils the fun though. 

Yes. Miklos Rozsa was one of the all time greats. Ben Hur. Awesome.


----------



## Darren Durann (Nov 1, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> I think I got that right. Or maybe I read it in a dream and then re-imagined it in reality. If you check the commercial announcements section and look for recent-ish Sonokinetic announcements, it may well be there. Based on what I got to do now, a film noir sections orchestral would be more than useful. Other useful libraries for the more solemn, serious sounding kind of drones are Tundra mixed in with some spicattos from Sonokinetic. Or you could just make up your own. That just spoils the fun though.
> 
> Yes. Miklos Rozsa was one of the all time greats. Ben Hur. Awesome.



I go between that and Vertigo as my favorite film scores, period. And let's not forget El Cid, Spellbound, Red House, King of Kings...*ROZSA IS METAL FTW!*


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 1, 2017)

Franz Waxman Spellbound? Not sure on that. Vertigo is nowadays rated as the so called best film by critics. Without the score - who knows?


----------



## GtrString (Nov 1, 2017)

It's between Spectrasonics Keyscape and Toontrack Superior Drummer 3. I hope to let Cinematic Studio Solo Strings into the competition around Christmas..


----------



## Darren Durann (Nov 1, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> Franz Waxman Spellbound? Not sure on that. Vertigo is nowadays rated as the so called best film by critics. Without the score - who knows?



Spellbound is Rozsa my friend. I have all of those scores (and select ones by Goldsmith, Williams...I even have a couple of Zimmer's superhero movies).

Franz Waxman was terrific, Silver Chalice, Sunset Boulevard...but my favorite is the beyond-gorgeous Peyton Place!


----------



## august80 (Nov 1, 2017)

Saxer said:


> So far Toontracks Superior 3 probably is my favorite... but the year isn't over yet.



Anyone have an opinion on going BFD3 + Expansions or upgrade from Superior Drummer 2 to 3? I picked up BFD3 and SD2 used for pretty cheap, and currently debating which path to go. I currently prefer BFD3 over SD2 of usability / sound - just in the barebones versions. But haven't pulled the trigger on expansions yet.

Keep getting the SD3 upgrade emails, but currently considering going BFD3 expansions instead. Is the SD3 core content really extensive / high quality? Or will it require investing in expansions packs? If that's the case I would probably just go BFD3. But the size of the SD3 core library is like 200GB making me think it might be extensive enough to just go with that.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 1, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> Spellbound is Rozsa my friend. I have all of those scores (and select ones by Goldsmith, Williams...I even have a couple of Zimmer's superhero movies).
> 
> Franz Waxman was terrific, Silver Chalice, Sunset Boulevard...but my favorite is the beyond-gorgeous Peyton Place!



I knew I was wrong on that one. Frank Waxman did Rear Window for Hitchcock. Not a lot of scoring in that one though. Spellbound if memory serves is GP and IB starring.


----------



## markrosoft (Nov 1, 2017)

august80 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on going BFD3 + Expansions or upgrade from Superior Drummer 2 to 3? I picked up BFD3 and SD2 used for pretty cheap, and currently debating which path to go. I currently prefer BFD3 over SD2 of usability / sound - just in the barebones versions. But haven't pulled the trigger on expansions yet.



I used BFD3 (and BFD2) for years but moved to Addictive Drums 2 in the past year and find it WAY more usable than BFD. The presets and built in rhythms are great and it's just so easy to get a totally usable drum track down. Definitely more options and flexibility with BFD but if I'm going to spend TONS of time tweaking the sounds, I might as well just get real drums which'll sound way better. Haven't used Superior Drummer but I'd check out Addictive Drums on Black Friday and give it a whirl (I got it when they were doing a massive sale so I'm assuming they'll have another one on Black Friday).


----------



## VinRice (Nov 1, 2017)

august80 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on going BFD3 + Expansions or upgrade from Superior Drummer 2 to 3?



SD3 is a whole different ball-game to SD2. It is truly outstanding and the depth of sampling is extraordinary. You don't need the full 200MB download - the Core plus 1st set of room mic is plenty for most uses. I can't recommend this product enough.


----------



## Darren Durann (Nov 1, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> I knew I was wrong on that one. Frank Waxman did Rear Window for Hitchcock. Not a lot of scoring in that one though. Spellbound if memory serves is GP and IB starring.



Yes a very young Gregory Peck! Rozsa actually beat composers to the theremin punch, as the Spellbound score was recorded years before Bernard Herrmann's Day the Earth Stood Still I believe.

Uh-oh sorry, but you did get me started 

SD3 is sensational, as all the earlier SDs and their often amazing expansion packs have proven. I wouldn't even hesitate on that one.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 1, 2017)

Everything I bought from Hideaway Studios. Doesn't break the bank and no need for Native Access.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 1, 2017)

Superior Drummer 3 was a HUGE surprise for me! I already owned SD2, but while I found it very well sounding, I always was intimidated by it. The integration of the new version is sooooo much better! Working with MIDI files has never been so easy. SD3 as a plug-in in Cubase 9 works flawlessly, and it's great to see the sequencer/song builder from SD3 sync perfectly to the host.

Besides that, 2017 was a big year for me as far as library acquisitions goes... Prior to 2017, the last library I had bought was ERA II when it was released!...

Since I really dig medieval/early/renaissance music, the year started like a champ with the release of "Viola Da Gamba" by CineSamples. Then Fluffy Audio released the unexpected, but magnificient "Rinascimento"... Followed by "Ancient Era Persia" by our good friend Eduardo Tarilonte... What a year! Those libraries fill so much gaps!

The rescripted version of the previously released "PERC+ Redux" by Modwheel is also a good moment of 2017.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 1, 2017)

I’d like to think it’s going to be VSL’s Synchron Strings I - since I’ve already preordered it.


----------



## SBK (Nov 2, 2017)

Evolution Dragon and Atlantica from 300 only 90 I think from AudioPlugin Deals


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 3, 2017)

Pschelfh said:


> Heavyocity NOVO wowed me the most.



+1
Great movement and expressions


----------



## jonathanprice (Nov 3, 2017)

Piano in Blue. I was composing a big band cue and I wasn't getting the sound I wanted from my other pianos (Pianoteq: Grotrian + D4 + K2, EW Pianos Platinum, The Grand, Emotional Piano, Gwilym Simcock – Felt Piano, Spitfire Labs Soft Piano, My Piano, 1990 Prepared Grand Piano, Malmsjo, Cinematic Studio Piano, Una Corda, The Gentleman, The Grandeur, The Maverik, The Giant), so I thought I'd try the Blue. Not only was it great for the cue, but I clicked with it. Pianos are so personal, and I've never found a virtual one that I clicked with. I'll be using this on a lot more than big band.


----------



## noises on (Nov 3, 2017)

jonathanprice said:


> Piano in Blue. I was composing a big band cue and I wasn't getting the sound I wanted from my other pianos (Pianoteq: Grotrian + D4 + K2, EW Pianos Platinum, The Grand, Emotional Piano, Gwilym Simcock – Felt Piano, Spitfire Labs Soft Piano, My Piano, 1990 Prepared Grand Piano, Malmsjo, Cinematic Studio Piano, Una Corda, The Gentleman, The Grandeur, The Maverik, The Giant), so I thought I'd try the Blue. Not only was it great for the cue, but I clicked with it. Pianos are so personal, and I've never found a virtual one that I clicked with. I'll be using this on a lot more than big band.


Equally true for me,...many say too noisy etc....dont have as many options as you have access to....so good to know you find it a versatile option.


----------



## noises on (Nov 3, 2017)

VinRice said:


> SD3 is a whole different ball-game to SD2. It is truly outstanding and the depth of sampling is extraordinary. You don't need the full 200MB download - the Core plus 1st set of room mic is plenty for most uses. I can't recommend this product enough.


Will take a look at upgrading to SD3. SD2 was disappointing for me.....congas bongos and timbales. I found alternatives to these in original Kontakt 4 library. Watching Nick Phoenix SD3 video no.


----------



## noises on (Nov 3, 2017)

Neo Soul Rhodes....vastly editable, easily tweaked,...with great quantity of presets.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 3, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> Native Access



N0 swearing allowed


----------



## J-M (Nov 3, 2017)

Probably GGD (GetGoodDrums). I just love the snare!


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Dec 27, 2017)

Kony said:


>



LOL

No more Chomping, picked up BH Toolkit for just over £220 with the Christmas wish list thingy. 40% off, how could I not!?

Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 27, 2017)

And I got Albion One (upgrade from Legacy) + eDna Earth for £140, how insane is that?!)) My last, main and favorite buy of 2017.


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 27, 2017)

noises on said:


> Neo Soul Rhodes....vastly editable, easily tweaked,...with great quantity of presets.



I resisted this one for ages thinking "I don't need more electric pianos". Then I got it in the latest sale...and kinda wished I hadn't resisted it before. Eminently playable.


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 27, 2017)

Not exactly a sample library but close enough... My favourite this year would be Modo bass. Very convincing.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 3, 2018)

Omnisphere 2!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 4, 2018)

Great question, there have been so many good library releases this year! I purchased this at the very end of the year but hands down: Spitfire Bernard Hermann Toolkit. I honestly think this is their best product yet and the best sample library I have ever used. The sul tasto high string patch is just perfection! The samples are beautiful recorded and are so expressive. They sit perfectly in my Spitfire orchestral templates!


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 4, 2018)

Keyscape, Superior 3, CSS & CSSS. Hopefully this year will be CSB and CSW.


----------



## higgs (Jan 4, 2018)

Though not a library, my favorite purchase this year is Diva. Definitely Diva.

The Unfinished soundsets really made all the difference as well. Bazille is a very close second.

For libraries: Tundra and LCO are tied for first place.


----------



## Vin (Jan 4, 2018)

jonathanprice said:


> Piano in Blue. I was composing a big band cue and I wasn't getting the sound I wanted from my other pianos (Pianoteq: Grotrian + D4 + K2, EW Pianos Platinum, The Grand, Emotional Piano, Gwilym Simcock – Felt Piano, Spitfire Labs Soft Piano, My Piano, 1990 Prepared Grand Piano, Malmsjo, Cinematic Studio Piano, Una Corda, The Gentleman, The Grandeur, The Maverik, The Giant), so I thought I'd try the Blue. Not only was it great for the cue, but I clicked with it. Pianos are so personal, and I've never found a virtual one that I clicked with. I'll be using this on a lot more than big band.



Same here, still my favourite piano library by far.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 4, 2018)

Ark 3, and Trailer Strings.

I was on the fence about getting Ark3, but I'm completely blown away by it. Easily one of my all time favorite libs.

I knew I wanted Trailer Strings as soon as I heard the demos. As soon as they had a sale, I pulled the trigger. It's actually my favorite string library now.

Both libs will get a tremendous amount of use in my music.

I also purchased VVV...damn.


----------

